# Greg's "just a cool old dude" Log



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

I thought I might wait until I got back from vaca next week to start a log, but hell, after reading a few I'm pumped to get started...

Some background...

See this guy? Here is an unhappy guy back prior to 2009, I'm almost 50, been on BP meds since 32, diagnosed T2 in 2001... This sad man was headed south quick. Family history along with poor lifestyle choices got me here... I was sick and tired of being sick and tired... In addition, my Dad was deteriorating quick from his DM and cardiac issues, I decided there was no way I wanted to go down that path... So... In March 2009 I had my right shoulder fixed, cuff year and acromionplasty, and in Nov 2009 I joined a gym that had a 3 night/wk classic weight training class...
So it began... At 50 I decide to lift again having not done so since HS senior year in 1979, lol
I was lifting with kids half my age and far more advanced, learned quick to set the ego aside and do work... And work I did... I didn't miss a class for a solid year. While my mates drank, ate crap and regaled us with tales of weekend conquests, I worked. And it paid off...
2mo after my T2 meds were halved...
At 9mo I was allowed to come off all T2 meds and had my BP med doses lowered...
I had, it seemed, found the answer to what ailed me... Diet and resistance training was here to stay!

To be cont...


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 2, 2018)

Glad you got yourself in check dude!...you should post a now pic cuz you look jacked in your av pic...welcome to the best board on the web...im following your log!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Glad you got yourself in check dude!...you should post a now pic cuz you look jacked in your av pic...welcome to the best board on the web...im following your log!


Thanks dude!
Yeah I'm getting there, but I dropped a before/after in my welcome thread if you can find it... This board is awesome...


----------



## Viduus (Apr 2, 2018)

I’ll second Rob... reposting your current photo will give everyone following the log perspective. Plus you look built so you might as well share!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok ok twist my arm...


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

And...


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 2, 2018)

dude you have come so far!!......keep up the awesome work


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 2, 2018)

Impressive progress G.  You have put some work in there brother.  Nice Job.  I know what its like being 50.  I know how hard it is to come by the gains you have made!  

Keep it up!

MO


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks guys... Means a lot
Been a great ride so far... 
Getting old doesn't have to suck


----------



## Hurt (Apr 2, 2018)

Hell yeah man!! Enjoyed reading that and I’m stoked for your continued progress!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

Background cont...

FF to Dec 2010, I've done the 3day split class for a year, I started this because of my health, I surpassed my goal! So now what? I wondered how far I could take this, can I push myself hard and try to get to the level of the younger peeps in the gym... The owner of the gym was pretty jacked, competitor and magazine cover guy, I figured there was no way he'd take me on with his other clients, I asked anyways... Hell yeah!
He kicked my ass for 10wks, then in Jan 2011 he handed me a flyer for a NANBF show and said "you're doing this"... Bullshit I am...
In June and Nov 2011 I competed in Masters 50+ and 40+, did well got some hardware...
I had gone from 200+ at 30% bf roughly to 172 and 10-12% roughly... Dropping 30lbs while adding muscle...


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

You get the picture... Lol
Old man crankin!

2012 I was on BB.com over 40 transformation...
Snagged a local cover... 
All cool!!

2014 I joined the USATF and trained/ran 100M sprints as a Master 50+... Crashed and burned in a final, dislocating my right elbow and hamstring/glute damage... Screw that, back to Physique training lol

And there ya go... We're all caught up...

My goal for 2018 is to do an NPC Classic Physique in the fall, that trip starts after some well deserved beach time next week...

Stay tuned!


----------



## Viduus (Apr 2, 2018)

Might have missed it but what’s your height?


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Might have missed it but what’s your height?


I'm 5'8"...


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 2, 2018)

Strong work brother!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Strong work brother!


Thank you brother!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 2, 2018)

Wow, great job on the transformation, no looking back.


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Wow, great job on the transformation, no looking back.


Never goin back to that... Thanks!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 2, 2018)

This week Monday is leg day... No squats today, just tons of presses, close and single leg work... Extensions and curls, including fitness ball leg curls, etc finished with the stairs to nowheres...


----------



## Jin (Apr 3, 2018)

Who says you are a cool old dude? Kids?


----------



## StillKickin (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi G!
Welcome to the UG.
Thanks for sharing so much for others to find.
Its very motivational stuff.
Way to take control and get to those desired goals man!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Who says you are a cool old dude? Kids?


Well my 8 grandkids call me Grandpa Awesome, that counts right?
Welcome to my thread...


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

StillKickin said:


> Hi G!
> Welcome to the UG.
> Thanks for sharing so much for others to find.
> Its very motivational stuff.
> Way to take control and get to those desired goals man!


Thanks!
Passing it on is what ya do...


----------



## Jin (Apr 3, 2018)

G-Daz said:


> Well my 8 grandkids call me Grandpa Awesome, that counts right?
> Welcome to my thread...



Why would you go with "G-Daz" over "Granda awesome"?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow lots of hard work there.  

Transformation stories come in all shapes and sizes.  My favorites are the ones that one day a guy/gal looks in the mirror and says "fuk this....never again."

Congrats


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why would you go with "G-Daz" over "Granda awesome"?


Good question... Just didn't occur to me at the time!
Good idea though, I'll use that next time!
G-DAZ fits better on a bike plate, ooh or maybe I could use GPAx8! Yeah... Thanks!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Wow lots of hard work there.
> 
> Transformation stories come in all shapes and sizes.  My favorites are the ones that one day a guy/gal looks in the mirror and says "fuk this....never again."
> 
> Congrats


Thanks man!
And I agree! I saw my Dad deteriorate from his quintuple bypass and complications from his diabetes, I took him to dialysis 3x's a week, talk about scared straight! Not me brother, I'm not going that path...


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2018)

I think I'm going to like you.


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

snake said:


> I think I'm going to like you.


Thanks man, means a lot!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow! Great transformation. Looks like you found a new lease on life....


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Wow! Great transformation. Looks like you found a new lease on life....


Thank you! It's been awesome!
I'm here to share my story, and I'm here to learn


----------



## ccpro (Apr 3, 2018)

You're an inspiration...it's that simple.  So many of us (me) take our seemingly good health for granted, I feel like I'm falling apart on the inside...you've inspired...no bull.  Keep at it!!!


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

ccpro said:


> You're an inspiration...it's that simple.  So many of us (me) take our seemingly good health for granted, I feel like I'm falling apart on the inside...you've inspired...no bull.  Keep at it!!!


I'm humbled... Thank you
No excuses... Just do work


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 3, 2018)

It's back day yo...

Asst pull ups 3xfail
Rev grip lat PD's 4x10
Half deads w/flair 3x8-10
Bent over BB rows rev grip 4x10
Seated mid rows 4x10
Single arm lat PD 4x10
Straight arm PD 3x10


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 5, 2018)

I bought this in 1977 I think, I was 17... I ran across it cleaning out a box of my books!
Kick ass huh? 
It only took me 33yrs to start training, lol


----------



## ccpro (Apr 6, 2018)

I had that bar along with the brass looking aluminum arm blaster....remember that????  Wish I had a pic.  You hung it on your neck and contorted around your midsection and behind your tris.  I loved it at the time.


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 6, 2018)

ccpro said:


> I had that bar along with the brass looking aluminum arm blaster....remember that????  Wish I had a pic.  You hung it on your neck and contorted around your midsection and behind your tris.  I loved it at the time.


I do remember!! Lol


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 8, 2018)

Last couple of days been crazy, leaving on vacation on Tuesday so I finished last week with shoulders and arms... I like training all days but shoulder day is the best!

Friday
Seated presses - 4x10
Seated Ahrens press - 4x10
Standing plate front raises 3x10
  SS w/DB front raise - 3x10
Seated DB lateral raise - 4x10
Cable leaning lateral raise - 4x10
Incline DB rear delt - 4x10 (face down)
Seated cable lo to neck - 4x10

Sat
EZ bar narrow curls - 4x10
BB close grip bench - 4x8-10
Incline wide DB curls - 4x10
Cable push down - 2x10
Cable ball grip - 2x10
Cable rev grip - 2x10
DB hammer curls - 4x8-10
Close grip push ups to fail - 3 sets

This week will be sketch, we'll see what the resort has to offer, but mainly pump up for the beach is all I'll accomplish! Lol

New regemin, diet and cyle* starts when I get back... I did well when I ran this earlier just tweaking the plan a bit to help control my blood sugars and blood pressure...

*Edited


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 9, 2018)

My bona fides...
Sharing is caring...

https://youtu.be/6P52eFC4LFc

Feel free to pass on to fam and friends, no excuses! You can make that lifestyle change at any age... 

Greg


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 9, 2018)

Dude that was amazing!..keep up your hard work ...you are definitely a motivated person I dig it dude!!


----------



## Viduus (Apr 9, 2018)

Awesome story. This was the path I was on as well.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 26, 2018)

what happened to this guy??? i guess thats how boards are people just up and dissapear?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 26, 2018)

He forgot the safe word. He’s still locked in FDs dungeon.


----------

